

I Cut This From The Email Before I Sent It... - throw_away_guy

Finally, I’d like to add that the initial requirement was to post these documents to [Company Intranet] in such a way that target audiences (EX: Canada and USA) were able to see only the documents relevant to their location. This requirement has been satisfied. In the interest of efficiency, requirements should not change very much throughout a project. It is imperative that requirements are clearly defined at the start of a project and it is the responsibility of the analyst to define these requirements. Going forward, I would very much appreciate it if you could ensure that the requirements are clearly defined before asking me to create something you don't even want.
======
milasinovic
You should send email with this text...

